

GoDaddy files for $100M IPO - DK999k
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/06/09/godaddy-ipo-idUSL4N0OQ46X20140609

======
untilHellbanned
Isn't that a small amount considering GoDaddy's sales and reach?

~~~
tinkerrr
$100 million is just the money they said they are going to raise, not the
valuation of the company. They do have a lot of sales, but is still a loss-
making business.

~~~
untilHellbanned
Still confused how considerably smaller sites, Path, Quora, Foursquare, even
Airbnb, can be raising more money than GoDaddy. GoDaddy has to make more money
than all those businesses combined, yes/no?

